# Hoping to Start a New Coral Reef Tank



## fishman1010120 (May 8, 2011)

This would be my first coral reef tank.

What I would like to do is set up nice saltwater tank with a couple of nice fish and a nice amount of live rock.

I think this aquarium looks nice, I _THINK_ it has everything I need to get started. Tell me if I am wrong, but it seems to have the necessary filter, lighting, etc. in order for me to get started. Here is the link, and I plan on purchasing the 29 gallon for $269. Also, am I even getting a quality tank? 

Oceanic BioCube Aquariums - BioCube Aquarium Systems and Fish Tanks from PETCO.com

In addition to the $270 for the tank, I am hoping to not have to spend more than another $150 in order to get started. Overall I am setting a budget of $450 to get started. Of course I will need to spend more over time.

Any input you can give me will help!

Thank You!!


----------



## teeb415 (May 16, 2011)

im planning on starting one myself. i was thinkin about that tank too until i found out about the newer tank... the 29g hqi biocube.. it seems like the light is upgraded and a few other things.... but im still researching...


----------



## fishman1010120 (May 8, 2011)

ive seen the hqi but theres a big price difference between the two. ive read around and a lot of people say that this light is good for most coral. i dont know if that good a light even would be necessary for my needs, but i will look in to it. let me know anything you find out,
Thanks!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

biocube is a good product. It has the filtration built in. That is a good budget to start an aquarium. I found a brand new 55 gallon aquarium on craigslist for 200 bucks. look for deals! I avoid buying anything new when it comes to this per the advice of a long time reefer. You can find the live rocks cheap too. Just buy new live sand. Natures ocean is good, claims instant cycle but I always wait a week.


----------



## fishman1010120 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot Levi, Do you think the lighting will be good enough for most coral (the hardy stuff that dont require a lot of light)

THank You!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah people have a lot of luck with the power compacts in those. I don't know what comes stock but if it's too low you can just buy the larger ones. My roomate uses a JEBO which is the first company with the cube idea and he upgraded to one blue 54 and one white 54. He can't keep SPS but has mushrooms, toadstools, zoas, even a carpet anemone lol


----------



## dave28 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am a first timer to the world of salt water and just ordered the Biocube HQI from Marine Depot that was on sale with the cabinet. I am looking forward to getting started and I am sure I will be looking for a lot of advice on here.


----------

